# Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen/ VPN Verbindung



## ShadowAMD (10. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend Zusammen, 

ich habe ein Internetzugang von der Telekom und einen Speedport Router. Da ist eine Buffalo Link Station angeschlossen. 
Der Zugriff über das WebAccess Tool funktioniert gut, die dynamische IP Adresse wir mit dem Buffalo Dienst (buffalonas.com/***) immer aktuell gehalten, so ist der Zugang von Unterwegs möglich, ich kann die Daten ansehen und runterladen, sowie Hochladen, ich möchte aber gerne das Nas wie ein Netzlauferk mit dem WindowsExplorer verbinden, dass wenn ich die Daten vom Laufwerk öffne, Bearbeitet und dann wieder Speichere, sie auf dem Nas wieder gespeichert werden, jedoch muss ich sie momentan runterladen, bearbeiten, manuell hochladen und dabei entstehen immer doppelet Dateien. Wie könnte ich das anstellen, Zugang über FTP hab ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht die Ports an dem Speedport Router sind frei gegeben. Ich habe auch schon mit Windows versucht, das Nas zu verbinden, geht jedoch nicht. Liegt das am Gerät, müsste ich mir da etwas anderes Zulegen, bzw. was gibt es für alternativen um von Unterwegs die Daten bearbeiten zu können ? 

Gruß ShadowAMD


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Dann gib doch die FTP Ports selber frei?


----------



## ShadowAMD (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hab ich, bzw. ich hab einmal die Standard FTP Port 21 freigegeben, funktioniert nicht, wie müsste dann die URL aussehen ? 

ftp://IP:21 ??


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Ja. Nas hat doch feste IP und Port ist richtig weitergeleitet?
Soetwas wie DynDNS hast du ?


----------



## ShadowAMD (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hey, 

also ich hab den Port direkt auf das NAs weitergeleitet, es hat auch für den WebAcces Zugang funktioniert. 

Bei Buffalo gibt es so einen Dienst, da wird die IP an Buffalo weitergeleitet, dort wird sie dann hinterlegt, die DynDNS sieht dann so aus http://buffalonas.com/hiereinname/ der leitet dann weiter auf die IP und schreibt den Port dahinter. In dem Fall weiß ich nicht ob das genauso Funktioniert wie eine DynDNS bei anderen Anbietern. 
Mal eine andere Frage, ist es überhaupt per FTP so möglich wie ich das vor habe ? 

Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Das NAS ist bei dir im selben Netzwerk wie dein Windows Rechner ?
Wenn ja, dann brauchst du gar kein FTP. 
Vor allem musst du auch keine Ports freigeben, wenn du das ganze von zuhause machst. 
Da reicht dann einfach die interne IP. 
Das geht normalerweise per CIFS, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

Wird das NAS gar nicht unter Windows -> Netzwerk angezeigt ?
Das sollte nämlich eigentlich der Fall sein. 
Und dann kann man von dort aus (oder über Verknüpfungen und Einbindungen als Netzlaufwerk) auf die Dateien so zugreifen, 
ohne dass du etwas herunterladen musst.


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass der TE von außen zugreifen will.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Dann kann er aber auch nicht per FTP daraufzugreifen.
Zumindest meine ich, dass man da keine Dateien bearbeiten kann. 
Er könnte sich dann vielleicht via VPN auf dem Gerät einloggen.


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2012)

Es gibt doch Programme um ein FTP Server als Laufwerk einzubinden.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hast du da mal einen Link ?


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2012)

Geht sogar ohne extra Software:
www.blogwache.de/ftp-server-zum-windows-7-explorer-hinzufuegen/


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Guck mal in den Kommentaren. 
Dort schreibt auch ein User, dass er vorher die Dateien herunterladen muss, 
damit er sie bearbeiten kann.


----------



## ShadowAMD (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Guten Morgen, 

also im internen Netzwerk ist das NAS prima eigebunden und mir geht es um den Zugang von außen, also das Ziel wäre den Zugang von von innen auch so von außen zu haben, ich denke so etwas bekomme ich nur mit einer VPN hin oder ? Gibt es dafür eine Preiswerte Lösung, also auch Strom technisch ? 

Ich werde das mit dem FTP Zugang wie im Link einmal ausprobieren. 

Gruß

EDIT: Ich hatte diese Lösung auch schon probiert, funktioniert nicht, ich denke es liegt an der DynDns, diese sieht ja so aus Buffalo WebAccess/meinedns/ bei einer anderen dns gibt es dann nur die Adresse www.meinedns.de. Ich vermute das selbst bei einer VPN diese DynDNS nicht funktioniert, kann ich da evtl. bei telekom eine statische IP bekommen, bzw. muss ich eine andere DynDns nutzen ?


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Das sollte schon so funktionieren mit dem FTP. 
Hast du alle notwendigen Ports weitergeleitet ?
Statische IP im NAS eingestellt ?

Bei mir funktioniert das so mit dem FTP, allerdings hatte ich mir ein no-ip.org Account erstellt. 
Aber das wird bei dir mit dem Buffalo nichts anderes sein. 

Das kannst du leicht überprüfen, indem du einfach per CMD diese Buffalo Adresse anpingst. 
Wenn die mit deiner übereinstimmt, dann stimmt das soweit. Dann müsste man die Einstellungen im NAS checken.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

example.com/meinname ist KEIN DNS Name, damit funktioniert VPN auf keinen Fall (das sieht mir eher nach einem Webdirectory Listing aus). Dafür müsstest du den richtigen Host (z. B. meinname.example.com) angeben, also z. B. DynDNS o. Ä. nutzen, der dann auf deine öffentliche IP verweist. Damit sollte es dann aber funktionieren. Und eine statische IP bekommst du bei der Telekom AFAIK nur als Business-Kunde, nicht mit einem Privatanschluss. Wenn du dein NAS direkt über FTP erreichen kannst (ftp://<IP-Adresse-des-NAS)/ im Browser), dann kannst du das auch mit dem richtigen Domainnamen auflösen und so Zugriff von Außen erhalten, vorausgesetz die Routerconfig stimmt (Portforwarding, Firewall).


----------



## ShadowAMD (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Abend, 

ja das NAS hat eine feste IP und Ports sind weiterglitet, das bingen per CMd geht nicht. 

Das Problem ist wohl so wie Bingo es beschreibt. 

Würde es dann mit dem Dyn Standard  DNS Paket funktionieren ? So viel ich weiß kann der Speedport das dann weiterleiten ? 

DNS Product Features Comparison - Dyn

Wenn ich das dann hätte, dann könnte ich das NAS per FTP in den WindowsExplorer einbinden und z.B. ein Dokument von außen öffnen, bearbeiten und muss nur auf speichern klicken und dann speichert er das ohne weiteres auf dem NAS ? 

Gruß,


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Nimm no-ip.com: 

No-IP™ Free - Free Dynamic DNS - DDNS

Ist im Gegensatz zu dyndns.org immer noch kostenfrei und funktioniert auch mit den Speedports. 
Hab selbst den W722v und da funktioniert das einwandfrei.

Aber wie gesagt, ich meine, das Bearbeiten wird nicht ohne Weiteres funktionieren. 
Dazu müsstest du dir das schon herunterladen. Bearbeiten und wieder hochladen.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Ja, no-ip geht auch (und ist halt kostenlos).

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass du Dateien ohne Herunterladen bearbeiten kannst, dafür ist FTP nicht designt worden. Es kann daher sein, dass du die Datei zuerst herunterladen und nach dem Bearbeiten wieder hochladen musst. Es kann aber auch sein, dass Windows das automatisch macht, ich hatte halt nur schon länger keine FTP-Sitzung im Explorer mehr (meine hier nicht den IE) 

Ansonsten gilt: Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hey, 

ok, probiere ich einmal aus. 

Welche Möglichkeit hätte ich, wenn ich es trotzdem so machen möchte ? 

Wohl nur VPN oder ??

Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen und was würde das kosten ? 

Gruß und Danke,


----------



## Timsu (13. Juni 2012)

Über OpenVPN.
Hardwarekosten: 30€


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Ist openvpn eigentlich kostenlos ?
Also wenn man zum Beispiel sagt, man richtet das auf seinem Router ein und dann zum Beispiel auf seinem Notebook, 
das auf der Arbeit/in der Uni steht. 
Muss man dann keine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlen ?

Und was für Material bräuchte man da ?
Einen VPN-fähigen Router?


----------



## Timsu (13. Juni 2012)

Openvpn ist komplett kostenlos.
Du brauchst einen openvpn Server. Das kann ein Thinclient für 30€ (ebay) sein, ein teurer Buisnessrouter oder ein Selbstbaurouter mit aktueller Hardware für 150€.
Betriebssystem: ich würde Debian/Ubuntu Server bzw als Router ipfire.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Würde auch ein Router mit dd-wrt oder open-wrt in Frage kommen, 
bei denen man dann die Sachen einstellt ?


----------



## Timsu (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ein dd wrt Router, da geht das nicht. 
Denke sowieso, dass die bei schnellem Internet und 2048 bit Verschlüsselung mit ihren 300mhz Arm Prozessoren Probleme haben.


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Abend, 

Also das mit der No-IP hat Prima funktioniert, auch das Einbinden des NASes in den Explorer. 

Was für Systemvoraussetzungen sollte diser "Server" haben, in hinsicht auf Verschlüsselung und Software. Also auch vom Speicherplatz. Könntet ihr mal evtl. ein Beispiel bringen ? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Timsu (13. Juni 2012)

Meinst du jetzt den OpenVPN Server?
Der muss ja nicht unbedingt den Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stellen, dass kann ja weiterhin ein Nas machen. Ich denke 1GHZ und 512 mb Ram würden.ausreichen.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*



Timsu schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt den OpenVPN Server?
> Der muss ja nicht unbedingt den Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stellen, dass kann ja weiterhin ein Nas machen. Ich denke 1GHZ und 512 mb Ram würden.ausreichen.


 Würde ich auch sagen, dass das dicke reicht. Hast ja sicherlich kein Firmennetz mit 200 Mbit/s VPN Durchsatz


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Klar, wenn man die Daten auf dem NAS läßt, aber wenn ich jetzt einen OpenVPN Server mache muss ja auch ein OS drauf und bei eBay. de als Beispiel, fand ich Thin Clients mit 128 MB Flash Speicher, dass ist denke ich zu wenig ?


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Also 512 MB sollten es schon sein, mehr ist natürlich nie verkehrt.


----------



## ShadowAMD (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Guten Morgen, 

hmm ok, wenn ich mir die Specs von Linux anschaue z.b. Red Hat Linux  dann benötigt der ja 3 Gb HDD, das haben ja die meisten nicht. 
Würde da auch IPFire ausreichen ? Selbst da benötige ich dann 1 GB HDD

Mal sehen was es da so gibt.

Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

So ein Thin Client würde mich auch interessieren. 
Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, wenn AVM und co. in ihrer Firmware den Punkt VPN aufgreifen, 
dass man da auch ohne Probleme ein openVPN-Account (oder was auch immer) einbinden kann.


----------



## Timsu (14. Juni 2012)

Viele Router kann man als VPN Client nutzen, die welche als Server nutzbar sind, sind entweder langsam oder teuer.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Könntest du vielleicht ein, zwei Links zu brauchbaren und günstigen (Anschaffung und Unterhalt) Geräten posten ?


----------



## Timsu (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Möglichkeit wäre:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/IGEL-564-LX-Premium-Thin-Client-1GHz-256-MB-Netzteil-Technology-IGEL-5200LX-/140627349364?pt=DE_Computing_Server&hash=item20be0b0f74
Speichererweiterung
Für 40€
Bedenke aber, dass du für 120 € Hardware für einen Selbstbaurouter hast (also nich nur OpenvpnServer), mit locker 5 mal soviel Leistung


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hmm, ich denke, mir würde schon so ein Thin Client reichen, 
wenn man dann darüber auf seine Dateien zu Hause zugreifen kann. 

Weißt du wie viel Strom so ein Gerät verbaucht ?
Wie viel Speicher braucht man da ungefähr ?
Was kann man alles mit so einem Thin Clienten anstellen ?


----------



## Timsu (14. Juni 2012)

Also ich schätze so 20-30 Watt.
Speicher würde ich 4 GB min. nehmen.
Sonst kann man damit nicht viel machen, max noch als Musicplayer, aber das auch nicht auf dem gleichen Gerät.
Ich bau mir vll. bald nen Router mit Celeron G530 und 4Gb Ram, also auch eher Low-Budget, sollte aber für Firewall, IDS, OPENVPN und Teamspeakserver reichen. Mit 8gb Ram später noch nen Gameserver.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Was würde so ein Server kosten ?
Also absolut lowbudget, vielleicht mit GH.de Liste ?


----------



## Timsu (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Schau mal hier:
Klick
Gehäuse beliebig, Festplatte am besten irgendeine Alte, WLAN vom derzeitigen Router oder über optionale Karte.
Durch Gebrauchtkäufe kommst du vielleicht billiger weg.


----------



## ShadowAMD (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hm, das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich hab einmal IPFire testweiße auf einer VM installiert, damit kann man schon einiges Anstellen, die frage ist nur wenn man das irgendwann noch Erweiternmöchte sollte man wohl doch zum Mini-Server greifen, ist halt eine Anwendungsfrage, was würder der Server laut konfi von Timsu an Strom verbrauchen ? 

Würdet ihr das gundsätzlich auf Linux-Basis machen, oder eher auf Windows-Basis ?


----------



## Timsu (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*



ShadowAMD schrieb:


> Hm, das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich hab einmal IPFire testweiße auf einer VM installiert, damit kann man schon einiges Anstellen, die frage ist nur wenn man das irgendwann noch Erweiternmöchte sollte man wohl doch zum Mini-Server greifen, ist halt eine Anwendungsfrage, was würder der Server laut konfi von Timsu an Strom verbrauchen ?
> 
> Würdet ihr das gundsätzlich auf Linux-Basis machen, oder eher auf Windows-Basis ?


 
Das was ich vorgeschlagen habe reicht für Ipfire und ein Virtualisiertes Debian mit z.b Teamspeakserver aus.
Die Konfiguration würde geschätzt 20-30 Watt im normalen Betrieb brauchen, ein paar Watt könnte man noch durch eine PicoPSU rausholen.
IpFire ist Linux, generell würde ich solche und ähnliche "Server" immer auf Linux machen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Hey,

ich hab jtzt testweiße ne alte mühle mit ipfire laufen, da läuft dann openvpn, der client verbindet sich auch zum server über internet, der client bekommt eine ip addresse wie sie eingegeben ist, jedoch kann mein rechner der im netzwerk zuhause ist und den client im i-net nicht miteinander kommunizieren. Vermutlich liegt das an der IP. Könnt ihr mir da helfen, wo könnte ich einmal nachsehen, bzw. was bräuchtet ihr für infos ? 

Gruß,


----------



## Timsu (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Steht der Client auch zuhause?
Was ist es für einer?
Was steht im Log?


----------



## ShadowAMD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Nein, der Client steht bei inem Beknnten. 

Ist ein Win 7 x64

dann diese software hier: die custome vpn software 2.22
Downloads
dann habe ich beim server ein zertifikat erstellt, und dieses führe ich dann auf dem client aus, mit rechtsklick und dann mit openvpn... starten 

dann verbindet er, hollt sich auch die ip und am server steht, client hat connectet. 

wenn du das logfile aus dem openvpn ordner meinst, da gibt es keins.


----------



## Timsu (21. Juni 2012)

Was für eine IP bekommst du denn zugewiesen?
Und welche IP hat dein PC zuhause?


----------



## ShadowAMD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

Also zuhause hab ich vom Router per DHCP zugewiesen, die IP 

192.168.178.86 

an dem entfernten Rechner hab ich die IP 192.8.0.64

jeweils im Subnet 255.255.255.0

die über die VPN kommende IP ist: 10.20.0.6
hier is das subnet aber 255.255.255.252


----------



## Timsu (22. Juni 2012)

Die müssen natürlich in gleichen ip range sein um sich zu sehen


----------



## ShadowAMD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buffalo Nas als Cloud nutzen*

das dachte ich auch, dann habe ich die IP adresse beim Server geänder von 10.20.0.6 zu 192.168.178.x und dann sagt geht nicht weil adapter rot dies schon verwendet, also des x war ein anderes wie das vom roten adapter. ich probiere das einmal und mach en screen von.

Es kommt das diese Meldung hier: OpenVPN Subnetz überschneidet sich mit   IPFire RED Network 192.168.178.7  wenn ich die IP: 192.168.178.90 eingebe.


----------



## Timsu (22. Juni 2012)

Warum hast du auf RED eine lokale IP?
Du müsstest aber wenn du Ipfire als Gateway eingetragen hast, wenigstens die anderen IPs pingen können.
Kann sein, dass verschiedene Dienste ein Zugriff aus einem anderen Subnet verweigern.
Die Route zw. den Subnets müsste eig. schon automatisch richtig eingetragen sein.


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2012)

Naja, der Rechner soll ja meinen Router nicht ersetzten(weil telefon), sondern nur als VPN Server dienen. Welche IP hätte ich denn nehmen sollen ? Kann ich das nachträglich noch ändern ?


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Naja, das mit der IP auf Rot ist erstmal nebensächlich. 
Hast du denn die anderen Clients an Green angeschlossen oder immer noch am Router?
Geht ping?
Mach mal ein Screenshot der openvpn einstellungen!


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2012)

Also es hängen beide Netzwerkkarten am Router, theoretisch ist eine überflüssig. RED hat .6 und GREEN .7

so sieht die Konfig aus:
Die DynDNS stimmt nicht, da steht nachher meine richtige drin. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was meinst du mit ping, vom internen rechner zum externen ?

EDIT: Also Ping von beiden Seiten nicht möglich. Ich habe einmal am externen Client die IP Adresse manuell festgelegt und da hat der Ping leider auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Wie jetzt? Du gehst vom Lan Port des Routers an Red von Ipfire, wie ist dann Green angeschlossen?
Letzendlich müssen aber alle Netzwerkgeräte an Green hängen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2012)

Ich hab hier einmal ein Bild gemacht, so ist die aktuele Konfi, die schwarzen Striche ist die Konfi bevor IPFire kam und die Farbigen geben auch die Namen der Netzwerkkarte an. RED / GREEN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im IPFire Rechner sind 2 Netzwerkkarten eingebaut.


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Mh irgendwie komische Konfiguration, so sind Red und Green doch wieder verbunden.
Für deinen Fall wäre Ubuntu oder Debian mit Openvpn Server besser, die Routingfunktionen.behindern eher.
Mit welchem.l Programm hast du die Zeichnung erstellt?


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ok, ich könnte noch einen Windows Server 2003/8 (aber kein R2 da die CPU kein 64-bit kann) nutzen und einmal testen. Gibt es da auch einen OpenVPN Server ? Würder der auch unter XP/7 laufen ? Den man dann auch halbwegs einfach konfiguriren kann ?

Hab nichts gegen Linux hab aber noch andere Sachen die ich dann nutzen würde und die setzten MS vorraus. 

Hab die Zeichnung mit Microsoft Visio, mit einem MSDN Zugang ist die MS Welt offen


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Openvpn Server gibt es auch für Win.
WIN7 war mir persönlich für Serversachen zu umständlich, wie es mit Windows Server aussieht weiß ich nicht, kenne mich da nicht so aus.
Hast halt keine GUI wie bei IPfire.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage: Braucht man für IPFire zwingend zwei Netzwerkkarten ?
Ich hatte mir nämlich überlegt, den von dir vorgeschlagenen Thin Client zu bestellen (Ebay).
Den würde ich dann einfach an den Router anschließen.
Bzw.: Wäre IPFire die beste Option ?
Es würde doch eigentlich irgendeine Distribution reichen, auf die ich dann den OpenVPN Server installiere oder ?


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Braucht man für IPFire zwingend zwei Netzwerkkarten ?
> Ich hatte mir nämlich überlegt, den von dir vorgeschlagenen Thin Client zu bestellen (Ebay).



Ja, es werden mindestens 2 Karten benötigt, du kannst aber in den Thin Client noch eine Netzwerkkarte einbauen per PCI, kostet en 10€ oder so, aber wenns nur um VPN geht sieht es glaub ich nicht so gut aus. 

@Timsu, 

naja Win7 dachte ich wegen den Lizenzkosten da ein Server doch schon ordentlich kostet. Was die GUI angeht, wäre jetzt nicht so wilt, wenn es im I-net mal eine funktionierenende Anleitung gäbe, mit der man sowas machen kann.


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

Für nur VPN ist eine normale Linux Distri besser geeignet.
Für IPfire brauch man 2 Netzwerkkarten.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2012)

Welche Vorteile bietet denn IPFire im Gegensatz zu anderen Distris ?
Ist das mehr eine Art Router OS ?


----------



## Timsu (23. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorteile bietet denn IPFire im Gegensatz zu anderen Distris ?
> Ist das mehr eine Art Router OS ?



Genau ist Router/Firewall mit recht vielen (Zusatz)Funktionen und alles über ein Webinterface bedienbar. Das alles funktioniert aber erst richtig gut, wenn.man seinen alten Router ersetzt.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Ich werde mir dann wahrscheinlich mal die Tage das Gerät hier bestellen: 
https://www.greenmark-it.de/shop/Co...inClient-5-4-4210-LX-VIA-C7-1-GHz-256-MB.html
Kostet dort sogar nur 19,90€ + 4,95€ Versandkosten. 
Dazu werd ich mir noch aufm Marktplatz 2*512MB Ram kaufen und eine 8GB CF Karte einbauen.
Damit müsste ich dann bei knapp über 40€ sein.

Edit: Letzte Frage: Welche Distri würdet ihr da nehmen ?
Sie sollte am besten ressourcenschonend sein. 
Da sollte man wahrscheinlich nicht zu Ubuntu und co. greifen oder ?
Die sind doch recht umfangreich und würden so einen Thin Client massiv ausbremsen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (24. Juni 2012)

Naja, da nur eine Netzwerkkarte vorhanden, fällt IPFire weg, Windows ebenfalls, also haste keine große Auswahl. Die Frage stellt sich, willst du nur VPN machen ?


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Du könntest Archlinux probieren.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde das Gerät ins Wohnzimmer hinter den Fernseher stellen wollen, 
sodass man vielleicht auch noch ab und an mal im Internet surfen kann. 
Mehr soll das Gerät eigentlich nicht können. 
VPN und ab und an mal bisschen Internet.

Ich seh aber gerade: Arch Linux unterstützt doch nur 64Bit CPUs, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe oder ? 



> Arch Linux benutzt i686- bzw. x86_64-optimierte Pakete, was einen  Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber der i386-Optimierung einbringt. Das  heißt aber auch, dass Arch erst ab einem Pentium Pro lauffähig ist.



Und wenn ich das so sehe, würde der die VIA C7 CPU nicht unterstützen, weil die doch nur x86 beherrscht: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIA_C7


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Ups stimmt, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht.
Dann vielleicht Debian mit XFCE.
Oder etwas ganz kleines wie Puppy oder DSL.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Wie groß ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied bei der Performance zwischen Debian mit XFCE und Ubuntu 12.04 mit Gnome Classic ?
Macht das einen großen Unterschied ?
In den Thin Client pack ich dann noch 2*512MB und eine 8GB CF Karte.


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Debian an sich ist schon etwas schneller als Ubuntu, allerdings ist XFCE ein ganzen Stück ressourcensparender als Gnome Classic.
Falls du etwas warten kannst wäre ein Raspberrypi eine Modernere Alternative. (allerdings nicht wirklich schneller)


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, ich würde dann mal Debian mit der XFCE Benutzeroberfläche testen. 
Sollte ich eigentlich bei der CF Karte auf irgendwas achten ?
In einem Forum stand, dass nicht alle Karten unterstütz werden.
Außerdem sind die Preisunterschiede ja auch nicht gerade klein. 

--> CnMemory Compact Flash CF Ultra 8GB - 300x - 45MB/s 4040348802139 | eBay
--> https://www.amazon.de/Transcend-Ultra-Speed-Compact-Flash-Speicherkarte/dp/B000W05O5O
--> https://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-Ultra-Compact-Flash-Speicherkarte/dp/B0007QU74Q
--> https://www.amazon.de/Hama-CompactFlash-Card-8GB-Speicherkarte/dp/B000XDJPHS


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde nicht bei ebay kaufen, da gab es öfter mal Probleme mit gefälschten Speicherkarten. 
Sonst wird es da denke ich keine großen Unterschiede geben.


----------



## ShadowAMD (24. Juni 2012)

Ich denke bei den karte währe die Lese/schreibrate wichtig sonst gibts da glaub ich nicht viel zu beachten. 

Ich stelle mir nur die Frage wie du das mit der VPN realisieren möchtest, also wenn Linux dann brauchste ja noch zusätzlich Software ?


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich zu der 8GB SanDisk Karte von Amazon tendieren. 
Der Preis ist zwar relativ hoch, aber die Bewertungen sehen ja echt gut aus.
4,9 von 5 Sternen und 75/83 Leuten bewerten mit 5 Sterne. 
Hab auch gerade bei SanDisk nachgeschaut: 10 Jahre Garantie. 
Nur beim RAM bin ich noch am Suchen, ob ich den nicht auch günstig gebraucht bekomme,
sonst bestell ich mir einfach für 8,90€ 2*512MB bei der Seite mit.

Edit: Die Software kann ich doch einfach nachinstallieren oder nicht ?
Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler ?
Den OpenVPN Server wird es doch sicherlich auch für Debian geben. 
Und so, wie ich das sehe, ist das doch alle kostenlos oder ?


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

ShadowAMD schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir nur die Frage wie du das mit der VPN realisieren möchtest, also wenn Linux dann brauchste ja noch zusätzlich Software ?


 
"sudo apt-get install openvpn" ins Terminal tippen.

Fertig, dann hat man alle Software

Dann  hoffen wir mal, das alles klappt, manche hatten ja etwas Probleme beim installieren, was man so im Internet liest.
Aber mit einem CF Reader am Computer (hast du das?) haben es letzendlich alle geschafft.


----------



## ShadowAMD (24. Juni 2012)

Gibt es dann auch ein GUI zum Zertifikat einstellen und für die Servereinstellungen ?


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2012)

Wofür braucht man so einen CF Reader ?
Ich dachte, das macht man alles mit dem Thin Client oder muss man die Karte noch vorbereiten ?


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man so einen CF Reader ?
> Ich dachte, das macht man alles mit dem Thin Client oder muss man die Karte noch vorbereiten ?


 
Ja dachte ich auch. Allerdings haben es manche nicht geschafft über USB oder Netzwerk zu booten. Keine Ahnung ob das an den Leuten lag, oder ob das in manchen Fällen wirklich ein bisschen kompliziert ist.

@Shadow: Bei Openvpn hat man weder unter Linux noch unter Windows bei dem Server ein GUI, ist aber wenn man nach Anleitung vorgeht nicht allzu schwer.


----------



## ShadowAMD (24. Juni 2012)

hmm, ich hatte das unter Windows schon einmal Probier und nur fehler gehabt, ich bin stück für stück die anleitung lang, ich hatte 2 verschiedene probiert, mal schauen ob ich die noch finden...

Diese:
http://support.mva.ch/tech-blog/openvpn-unter-windows-anleitung/


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Hab ich ja schonmal erwähnt dass Windows mir bei Netzwerksachen zu kompliziert/unzuverlässig ist


----------



## ShadowAMD (24. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe schon  also VM und dann Linux los gehts, hab aber Null erfahrung mit Linux kannst du mich da beraten ?

Das hab ich auch noch gefunden.
http://www.linux-magazin.de/Online-Artikel/OpenVPN-fuer-Windows-Rechner


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage, wenn ich mir jetzt Debian besorgen möchte: 
Welches Image sollte ich da genau nehmen ?
Bei Ubuntu war das relativ einfach, da gab es nicht so viele Varianten,
aber bei Debian blick ich aktuell nicht so richtig durch.

Ich bin jetzt auf der Seite hier: 

Downloading Debian CD/DVD images via HTTP/FTP

Ich würde einfach mal die CD Variante - Stable nehmen und dann i386.
Dann gibt es aber viele verschiedene Images. 
Sollte ich dann einfach die Version mit der höchsten Zahl nehmen ?
Also in dem Fall debian-6.0.5-i386-CD-52.iso ?

Aber warum ist zum Beispiel CD-52 kleiner als CD-51 ?
Und CD-50 wiederum ist deutlich kleiner als CD-51.

Ich blick da irgendwie nicht durch.

Das Gerät ist zwar noch nicht da (gestern bestellt und heute bezahlt),
aber man kann ja schonmal vorsorgen


----------



## Timsu (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würde
debian-6.0.5-i386-netinst.iso
nehmen


----------



## ShadowAMD (25. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das Gerät ist zwar noch nicht da (gestern bestellt und heute bezahlt),
> aber man kann ja schonmal vorsorgen


 
Wäre super wenn du uns/mich da auf den laufenden halten könntest, wie das so abläuft und wies funktioniert, auch vom Speed her und so... 

Also lese ich richtig und du möchtest Debian nutzen ?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2012)

Jep, werde ich mal antesten. 
Eigentlich wollte ich gleich alles auf einmal bestellen, 
da ich aber vor allem beim RAM überall was anderes lese, werde ich erstmal warten, 
bis das Gerät hier ist. Hab das Teil hier bestellt: https://www.greenmark-it.de/shop/Co...inClient-5-4-4210-LX-VIA-C7-1-GHz-256-MB.html

Sollte lt. DHL morgen da sein. 
Dann werde ich auch sehen, ob dort DDR1 oder DDR2 Speicher reinkommt. 
Und ob dann auch SO-DIMM erforderlich ist. 
Und ob das Ding 1 oder 2 Speicherbänke hat. 

Danach werde ich dann auch mal die CF Karte bei Amazon bestellen
oder weiß jemand noch ein günstigen Händler für eine 8GB CF Karte ?

Und dann kommt dort Debian mit besagter Benutzeroberfläche drauf.


----------



## Timsu (25. Juni 2012)

Ohne Ramerweiterung könnte es mit Debian knapp werden.
Hier hat einer Slitaz genutzt, kenne das aber leider gar nicht.
In einem Youtube Video nimmt auch einer eine 8 GB Sandisk Speicherkarte
Es scheint so also ob man auch eine IDE Festplatte nehmen kann, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2012)

Eine HDD hätte ich hier vielleicht noch irgendwo, 
aber dann wird das ganze ja nicht lautlos.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

So, das Teil kam heute Mittag mit DHL.
Macht an sich ein guten Eindruck.

!Nur 1x DDR2 SO-DIMM!
Auf einer Seite stand, dass das Gerät nur single sided RAM will.
Gibt es überhaupt single sided RAM in der Größe 1GB?

Würden sonst für Debian mit XFCE und open VPN server auch 512MB RAM reichen ?

Hab die besagte SanDisk Karte mal bestellt.


Edit: Hab mal Slitaz auf einen Stick gepackt und wollt davon booten:
Pustekuchen 
Er startet zwar vom USB Stick, aber dann spackt da irgendwas rum.
Egal ob Live Mode oder Installation.


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, da stand relativ viel und dann war zum Schluss eine leere Zeile.
Als wollte er vielleicht noch weitermachen, aber da passierte erstmal nix. 
Ich kann das nachher vielleicht nochmal wiederholen. 
Dann kann ich ja ein Foto davon machen


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Kannst ja auch mal Debian probieren, auch wenn es mit wenig RAM langsam läuft.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Naja, da muss ich aber noch auf die CF Karte warten. 
Hab sie heute Mittag bestellt. 
Mal sehen, wann die ankommt. 

Reichen denn eigentlich auch 512MB für Debian ?


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn du eine grafische Oberfläche nutzen willst, kann es mit manchen Programmen langsam werden, ohne GUI kein Problem, mit geht halt nicht viel mehr als Browser oder einfache Textverarbeitung.
Hat dein PC zur Not einen CF REader?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Mein PC hat gar keinen Speicherkartenleser.
Mein Lenovo S205 hat einen Kartenleser, aber ob der CF lesen kann, bezweifle ich. 
Meine Mutter hat in ihrem Lenovo auch einen Kartenleser drin. 
Bei dem wirds sich aber ähnlich verhalten wie bei meinem Gerät. 

Macht sich das eigentlich beim Stromverbrauch bemerkbar, 
ob man nun eine grafische Oberfläche hat oder nicht ?

Eigentlich sollte man schon wenigstens ins Internet damit können.


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Man kann auch ohne GUI ins Internet (siehe Lynx) komfortabel ist das aber nicht.
Stromverbrauch wird sich wenn nur minimal bemerkbar machen. (Vielleicht 1-2 Watt, das sind nicht mehr als 5€ im Jahr)


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Und du meinst, mit 512MB RAM wirds eng ?


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Normales Internetsurfen geht, genauso wie auch Texte schreiben.
Sobald man aber Seiten mit Haufen Flashwerbung hat, Bildbearbeitung macht oder mehr als 3 Programme offen hat, wird es haklig werden.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin immer noch hinterher einen 1GB single-sided RAM zu finden, 
was sich aber als sehr schwierig erweist. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell die CF hier eintrifft.


----------



## ShadowAMD (26. Juni 2012)

Hat der im Video nicht auch einen 1GB Riegel von dem nur 512 MB erkannt werden ?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Welches Video meinst du ?
--> Igel 4210 LX Winestra

Kann sein, dass das ein und dieselbe Person ist.

Also ich werd jetzt einfach irgendeinen kaufen. 
Hab keine Lust mehr zu suchen und viele schreiben auch, 
dass das mit XFCE funktionieren sollte. 
Flash werde ich wohl etwas umgehen und Werbung wird bei mir ohnehin IMMER geblockt.


----------



## ShadowAMD (27. Juni 2012)

Ich mein das Video von timsu was er ein paar seiten vorher gepostet hat.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juni 2012)

Hmm, mir ist vorhin eingefallen, 
dass ich noch ne ganz einfache Realtek Netzwerkkarte hier habe. 
Die hat mal 2,99€ bei K&M gekostet 
Könnte man die vielleicht auch für IPFire nutzen ?
Das wäre aber nur rein hypotetisch, da mir eigentlich Debian voll ausreichen sollte.


----------



## ShadowAMD (27. Juni 2012)

klar, wenn du die einbauen kannst, hast du 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse. Los gehts


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2012)

Moin.

Ich wollte eben das 1GB Modul einbauen, das ich bei HWLuxx gekauft habe.
Beim ersten Starten: Alles tip top. 
Doch im Bios flackerte auf einmal das Bild und dann war es ganz weg. 
Dazu kam dann ein dauer-beep-ton.

Soetwas hatte ich vorher schon, aber da lag es daran, dass ich den RAM nicht komplett reingesteckt hatte.
Mit dem alten RAM ist alles tip top.

Alter RAM Info:
256MB DDR2 533
186979-0598 RoHS [TR]
Transcend

Neuer RAM Info:
1GB 2Rx16 PC2-5300S-555-12
HMP112S6EFR6C-Y5 AB 0910
Hynix


Wenn ich den alten RAM einbaue läuft alles, wenn ich dann den neuen RAM reinhaue, 
läuft es ganz kurz und dann kommt der Beep-Ton.

Weiß jemand, was das ist ?


----------



## ShadowAMD (9. Juli 2012)

Na ja, ich denke das er RAM nicht erkennt ? Du könntest ja einmal den Rechner starten ohne einen RAM Rigel eingebaut zu haben und mal schauen was dann für eine Meldung kommt, evtl. ist der Ram auch defekt ?


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

ich hatte den User, von dem ich den RAM gekauft habe, noch einmal kontaktiert. 
Er meinte, er hat den RAM vorher nochmal mit Memtest gecheckt. 
Von einem defekten RAM gehe ich eher nicht aus, wahrscheinlich eher inkompatibel 

Ich war die Woche leider krank, sodass ich nicht weiter testen konnte. 
Das werd ich aber demnächst nachholen. 
Wenn nicht verkauf ich das 1GB Modul wieder und probiers erstmal mit den 256MB 

In einem Forum schrieben viele User auch, dass Debian + XFCE nicht mal 80MB RAM in Anspruch nehmen würde.
Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht geschafft XFCE zu installieren. 
Ich habe zwar die CD Version mit XFCE und LXDE genommen, aber dort hab ich den Eintrag für XFCE nicht gefunden. 
In dieser Anleitung Xfce - Debian Wiki wird auch geschrieben, dass man im Debian Installer was einstellen soll, 
nur hab ich das nirgends gefunden. 
Wäre hier super, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte, wie das funktioniert. 
Ich würde nämlch gern gleich XFCE installieren und nicht erst GNOME oder was auch immer und dann erst im Nachhinein XFCE.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

Ich würde netinstall nehmen und dann bei der Installation LXDE auswählen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Netinstall hab ich ja schon genommen, nur wo kann ich da LXDE auswählen ?
Außerdem hab ich gelesen, dass XFCE ausgereifter sein soll als LXDE.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

Also mir gefällt persönlich LXDE besser, aber dass ist eine Geschmackssache.
Beim Installer keine grafische Oberfläche wählen und dann 


> apt-get install lxde -y


 eingeben.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Ahh, okay. Das werd ich mal testen. 

Ein paar Fragen: 
1. Was bedeutet -y ?
2. Wie lang dauert so eine Installation ?
Auf der CF hat das meiner Meinung nach sehr lang gedauert (über eine Stunde, wenn nicht sogar zwei).
Ich würde erstmal XFCE nutzen wollen. 
In einem YT Video werden folgende Pakete installliert: 

apt-get install xorg xfce4 synaptic gdebi wicd gdm 

4. Warum sind das so "viele" Pakete ?

5. Wird automatisch das neueste XFCE installiert ?
Aktuell wäre ja 4.10.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

-y Bedeutet, dass es keine "Sind sie sich sicher?" Frage kommt, kannst du auch weglassen.
Auf einem normalen PC dauert so etwas ca. 30 min, abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit des Internets.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Edit: Hatte noch ein paar Fragen 

--> Ich würde erstmal XFCE nutzen wollen. 
In einem YT Video werden folgende Pakete installliert: 

apt-get install xorg xfce4 synaptic gdebi wicd gdm 

4. Warum sind das so "viele" Pakete ?

5. Wird automatisch das neueste XFCE installiert ?
Aktuell wäre ja 4.10.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

XFCE weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht genau, mir hat es nicht gefallen.
Aber ich denke xorg und xfce4 dürften reichen.
Es werden automatisch auch abhängige Pakete installiert, das ist normal, dabei wird natürlich gleich die aktuellste Version genommen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Die Nutzer in anderen Foren meinten, dass XFCE ausgereifter wäre.
LXDE soll ja recht neu sein. 
Mir hat es jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht so gefallen. 

Was würden denn für das eine, was für das andere sprechen ?


----------



## Timsu (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte beides mal getestet, mir hat irgend LXDE besser gefallen (rein subjektiv), außerdem braucht es angeblich weniger ressourcen und bei mir läuft es stabil
Wenn dir XFCE besser gefällt, nimm das


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Hier ist auch noch eine gute Seite: Desktop Environments for Linux - Renewable PCs

Ich werde wahrscheinlich dann doch LXDE nutzen, einfach weil es noch weniger Ressourcen verbraucht.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht: 

Ich hab doch erstmal XFCE4 genommen 
Läuft auch soweit alles.
Komisch nur, dass er den Webbrowser standardmäßig nicht mit installiert hat :/
Hab den dann nachinstalliert und zusätzlich noch den XFCE4-Taskmanager.
Jetzt verbraucht das Gerät so rund 110MB RAM mit geöffnetem Midori-Webbrowser (google geöffnet).

Die Tage werde ich mich dann mal mit Open VPN beschäftigen 
Hab mir dazu schonmal ein Tutorial herausgesucht: 

Deutsches OpenVPN howto - linuxforen.de -- User helfen Usern


----------



## ShadowAMD (12. Juli 2012)

Würde mcih sehr interessieren obs bei dir klappt, ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen, er baut zwar die Verbindung auf, Ping zwischen Client und Server ist möglich, aber ich komme nicht ins normale Heimnetz von extern und das ist ja das Ziel 

hast du die möglichkeit einmal den Stromverbrauch zu testen ?


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich das mit VPN schaffe. 
Bin aktuell dabei, die erste Wohnung zu suchen und da bin grad schön ausgelastet 

Ich wollte mir auch immer mal so ein Strommessgerät zulegen, 
aber viele schreiben, dass die, die im meinem Budget liegen, totaler Mist sind. 
Ich weiß, dass man die bei den Stromanbietern zu bekommen sind, nur müsste ich da erstmal hinkommen. 
In Berlin dauert das immer ein wenig


----------



## ShadowAMD (16. Juli 2012)

Wäre WebDav da auch eine Lösung mit SSL ? Oder macht das nicht so sinn ?


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2012)

So, ich meld mich mal wieder. 
Ich hab leider keine Zeit mehr gefunden, das weiter zu testen. 

Seit zwei Tagen besitze ich nun eine Fritzbox 7570 mit der das ganze so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
--> Fritz Fernzugang.
Darüber kann ich jetzt eine VPN Verbindung aufbauen und übers Internet drucken. 

Den ThinClient samt Kabel und 8GB Speicherkarte werde ich wieder verkaufen, 
allein weil ich keine Zeit finde, mich daran zu setzen.


----------



## Timsu (1. August 2012)

Brauchst du dazu eine spezielle Clientsoftware?
Wird der komplette Traffic über das VPN Netz geleitet?
Hast du zugriff zu allen Geräten im LAN?


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2012)

Ja, dazu braucht man eine klein Software namens Fritz!Fernzugang. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass der komplette Traffic darübergeleitet wird, kann ich aber demnächst mal testen. 
Wichtig war mir nur, dass ich drucken kann. 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, konnte ich alle Gerät im LAN anpingen. 
Auf mein NAS konnte ich auch zugreifen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (20. September 2012)

Sry, das ich erst so spät antworte, also wenn man ein iphone oder dergleichen an die fritzbox per vpn verbindet kann man den kompletten traffic darüber laufen lassen, aber bei normalen clients geht das glaube ich nicht, hast du einmal probiert zu drucken ?


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

Also ich konnte mich entfernt mit einem Gerät über die FritzSoftware mit meiner FB Zuhause verbinden. 
Dann hab ich einfach die IP vom Drucker eingetragen und auf Drucken geklickt  Fertig.
Hat alles gedruckt, was er sollte. Das bedurfte zwar noch etwas rumprobieren, weil irgendwelche Einstellungen
am Drucker nicht funktionierten, aber er hat schlussendlich gedruckt.


----------



## ShadowAMD (21. September 2012)

Wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, konnte er die Datei zum Drucken schnell kopieren?


----------



## K3n$! (21. September 2012)

War, glaube ich, recht schnell. 
Allerdings hab ich grad nicht die Möglichkeit, das zu testen.


----------



## Timsu (21. September 2012)

Das limitierende ist halt dein Upload zu Hause.
Das heißt deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit am Client hat etwa 90% deines Uploads zuhause.
Nach ein paar Monaten in der Nutzung muss ich sagen:
VPN ist echt eine gute Sache, gerade unterwegs


----------



## ShadowAMD (27. September 2012)

Ja das ist wohl das Problem der Upload von Zuhause ^^ 

Aber ich  muss Timsu zustimmen, mit so einer VPN kann man viel machen, vor allem  das es für eine End-User so einfach geworden ist ohne weitere große  Kosten oder Aufwand so etwas zu machen, finde ich super genial  

Danke auch für Eure Unterzung!

Gruß, 

P.S. Irwie haben nur wir 3 hier in diesem Thread gepostet oder ?


----------

